# Why would you buy a 2010 Pinarello FP2 vs 2011 Wilier Izoard XP?



## tarius (May 26, 2011)

I'm looking for thoughts beyond "they are both great bikes / companies," and "the best fit" to help me make informed decisions on my first real road bike. 

A: LAST year's Pinarello FP2 / Ultegra from Competitive Cycle for a great price - $2200 (it was 3k)

B: I'm also considering the 2011 Wilier Izoard/Rival from Competitive for $2k for my first serious road bike.

C: LAST years FP2/Rival from Castle Hill Cycles for $2300 (not familiar w/ this company)

Were there any real changes from last year or is there anything I should be aware of with that model/year? Is there anything I should be aware of when not buying the current year?

BESIDES FIT - why would you buy one over the other?

I've been searching the forums and can't determine the specific differences, so I'm hoping I could hear some opinions of the differences or reasons why you like one over the other. (I haven't developed a strong bias to "double tap" SRAM vs Shimano but I lean towards SRAM)

thank you for your input!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

2011 izoard xp vs 2010 izoard. New izoard xp has an aluminum steerer tube and different carbon layup. Its is slightly heavier.


----------



## CoastRider_Oz (Jan 26, 2011)

For a first bike, there is no other real reason other than fit to buy a bike. Especially if you're looking at bike at the same pricing—in your case $2-3K. The components all work equally as good as each other (SRAM v Shimano especially). Colour, that MAY be a reason to make a choice one way or another. 

But really, GOOD FIT is what's going to make riding either brilliant or completely painful...


----------



## Bigalerickson (Jun 14, 2011)

*What did you get?*

That is so funny because I was looking at very similar models, a 2011 pinarello that a dealer got stuck with, or a 2010 ultregra izoard. Would love to hear what you picked and why?

I absolutely fell in love with the wilier when I got on it, and really was into pinarello's looks. I am going back tomorrow to ride the pinarello. I'll keep ya posted.

Best, Alex


----------



## tarius (May 26, 2011)

Bigalerickson said:


> That is so funny because I was looking at very similar models, a 2011 pinarello that a dealer got stuck with, or a 2010 ultregra izoard. Would love to hear what you picked and why?
> 
> I absolutely fell in love with the wilier when I got on it, and really was into pinarello's looks. I am going back tomorrow to ride the pinarello. I'll keep ya posted.
> 
> Best, Alex


How did you test rides go? What did you decide or feel are the differences?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't have a clue which one I'd buy. I haven't seen them nor have I ridden them. Can't make any kind of an intelligent decision without doing both.


----------



## Bigno (Mar 24, 2011)

Bigalerickson said:


> That is so funny because I was looking at very similar models, a 2011 pinarello that a dealer got stuck with, or a 2010 ultregra izoard. Would love to hear what you picked and why?
> 
> I absolutely fell in love with the wilier when I got on it, and really was into pinarello's looks. I am going back tomorrow to ride the pinarello. I'll keep ya posted.
> 
> Best, Alex



look like Alex rode the Pinarello and never come back to post anymore. Too good that he has no time to post.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Bigno said:


> look like Alex rode the Pinarello and never come back to post anymore. Too good that he has no time to post.


:lol: LOL! :lol:


----------

